# Protokolldesign



## deleted (7. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ich habe mich bereits in die grundlegenden Techniken von Netzwerken eingelesen  :### 

Leider habe ich bisher jedoch noch nie die Aufgabe gehabt, mich selbst um ein Protokoll zu kümmern.

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage:

Ich habe hier folgende Situation:
Auf einem Server läuft ein Server, es gibt ca. 5-10 konkurrierende Clients.
Der Server hält ca. 5000-10.000 Objekte im Speicher.
ca. 200MB braucht er meistens, die Clients sind über 100Mbit LAN angebunden, von daher muss hier nicht gegeizt werden...
Quasi müssen Objekte vom Server an die Clients übermittelt werden, bearbeitet werden, und dann wieder an den Server übermittelt werden.

Bevor ich jetzt etwas komplett umständliches mache:
Gibt es für so etwas vielleicht bereits Bibliotheken?
Bzw. spezifische Javatechniken zur Kommunikation mit "entfernten" Objekten?

Wenn ja, würde ich mich über Tipps sehr freuen.
Einfach Stichwort reinrufen reicht, den Rest kann ich mir dann mit Google/Doku zusammensuchen


----------



## Tobias (7. Mai 2007)

RMI?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## AlArenal (7. Mai 2007)

RMI, CORBA, SOAP, ... 

P.S.:
Nein, meine Feststelltaste ist nicht kaputt.


----------



## deleted (7. Mai 2007)

thx, das bringt mich weiter.
Ich wusste doch, es gibt sowas


----------

